# Bristol and why we love it (in pictures)



## strung out (Feb 16, 2014)

Lots of the other regional forums seem to have picture threads of either the beautiful or mundane scenes people snap photos of. I thought we could have one too, so that I can post pics that would normally only ever see the inside of my phone memory, or perhaps twitter occasionally.

It's inspired by thoughts I've been having recently about this city and why I love it so much. I wouldn't want to live anywhere else, and genuinely think this is one of the best places to live in the UK, if not the best (but then I would say that - I'm biased). 

Christmas Steps (at Christmas)


----------



## strung out (Feb 16, 2014)

The Central Library


----------



## strung out (Feb 16, 2014)

Blaise Castle


----------



## strung out (Feb 17, 2014)

The views from Sea Mills train station - I got to see this every day for two and a half years until last month


----------



## strung out (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## strung out (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## butchersapron (Feb 19, 2014)

strung out said:


> The views from Sea Mills train station - I got to see this every day for two and a half years until last month



That reminds me, lamplighters is re-opening.


----------



## strung out (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## butchersapron (Feb 19, 2014)

Spotted up by the prison:


----------



## strung out (Feb 19, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> Spotted up by the prison:
> 
> 
> View attachment 48795




Speaking of the prison, though not that it's necessarily a reason we love Bristol...


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 19, 2014)

I have one from temple meads that just says 'arse' as well. Can't seem to find it now.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## _pH_ (Feb 19, 2014)

I don't live there but have spent a lot of time in Bristol recently and have come to love the place.


----------



## strung out (Feb 19, 2014)

Are those top two pics the botanical gardens?


----------



## Thora (Feb 19, 2014)

Sea Mills station is bizarrely lovely.


----------



## _pH_ (Feb 19, 2014)

strung out said:


> Are those top two pics the botanical gardens?


Yeah, it's really nice there. Have you been?


----------



## strung out (Feb 19, 2014)

Yep! Give me a second...


----------



## JTG (Feb 19, 2014)

Those Sea Mills pics are a contrast to the ones I have on my phone of when the station was cut off by the insanely high tide last month. Can't be arsed to upload.


----------



## strung out (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## strung out (Feb 19, 2014)

Thora said:


> Sea Mills station is bizarrely lovely.


One of the greatest things about Bristol (IMO) is the number of places within the city boundaries that seem like they're in the middle of the countryside.


----------



## JTG (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## JTG (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## strung out (Feb 19, 2014)

Blaise is good for making you forget you're in a big city:


----------



## JTG (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## JTG (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## JTG (Feb 19, 2014)

My hood: Muller Road, take me home...


----------



## wiskey (Feb 19, 2014)

_pH_ said:


> Yeah, it's really nice there. Have you been?


I have, I have lots of pictures but I'm not home


----------



## JTG (Feb 19, 2014)

Thing is, I don't want to forget I'm in a big city, I love the flat blocks of Easton/Lawrence Hill, the M32 flyover and the underpasses around Easton Way. It's home


----------



## wiskey (Feb 19, 2014)

strung out said:


> One of the greatest things about Bristol (IMO) is the number of places within the city boundaries that seem like they're in the middle of the countryside.


Like the fact that from my nearest cash point you look out over fields


----------



## JTG (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## JTG (Feb 19, 2014)

I love this one


----------



## Onket (Feb 19, 2014)

I think I saw JTG & strung out the last time I was in Bristol. No pictures though, sorry.


----------



## JTG (Feb 19, 2014)

I know the owners of this flag


----------



## JTG (Feb 19, 2014)

Onket said:


> I think I saw JTG & strung out the last time I was in Bristol. No pictures though, sorry.


I'm surprised you remember anything at all tbh


----------



## _pH_ (Feb 19, 2014)

strung out said:


>



That part with the Dicksonias and Araucarias is one of my favourite bits of the Botanics.


----------



## _pH_ (Feb 19, 2014)

JTG said:


>


Great pic!


----------



## Vodka Dave (Feb 19, 2014)

Spotted this in a small gallery in Redland...great shot taken in the 80's by Beezer....


----------



## _pH_ (Feb 19, 2014)

strung out said:


> One of the greatest things about Bristol (IMO) is the number of places within the city boundaries that seem like they're in the middle of the countryside.


That's what I like about driving along the Portway - coming out of a built up area into what could be an alpine pass. Ok I might be exaggerating a bit...


----------



## Vodka Dave (Feb 19, 2014)

picka Dave said:


> Spotted this in a small gallery in Redland...great shot taken in the 80's by Beezer....


Balls...pic too big....will sort


----------



## strung out (Feb 19, 2014)

JTG said:


> Thing is, I don't want to forget I'm in a big city, I love the flat blocks of Easton/Lawrence Hill, the M32 flyover and the underpasses around Easton Way. It's home


It'd be a bit boring if that's all there was. Being able to go to Blaise, or Sea Mills, or the allotments, or the gorge and know that not only is the countryside only a few minutes away, but it's right here within the city boundaries is ace.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## Geri (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 19, 2014)

STAR PAWS Pet Grooming


----------



## Geri (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## _pH_ (Feb 19, 2014)

Geri said:


>


Where's that?


----------



## Geri (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## Geri (Feb 19, 2014)

_pH_ said:


> Where's that?


 
Goldney Gardens in Clifton. It's owned by the university and only open for a few days each year. The shell lined grotto is in it.


----------



## _pH_ (Feb 19, 2014)

Geri said:


> Goldney Gardens in Clifton. It's owned by the university and only open for a few days each year. The shell lined grotto is in it.


That's where they filmed Sherlock isn't it?


----------



## strung out (Feb 19, 2014)

This one was on the now demolished courts building, on Christmas Street


----------



## Geri (Feb 19, 2014)

Beeses Tea Gardens


----------



## Geri (Feb 19, 2014)

_pH_ said:


> That's where they filmed Sherlock isn't it?


 
I dunno, haven't seen it.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 19, 2014)

That toy story one is all over the shop- sort of undermines it's randomness.


----------



## _pH_ (Feb 19, 2014)

Geri said:


> Beeses Tea Gardens


That looks ace! Somewhere for the summer I think.


----------



## Geri (Feb 19, 2014)

Stoke Park


----------



## Geri (Feb 19, 2014)

_pH_ said:


> That looks ace! Somewhere for the summer I think.


 
It's great. Get a boat trip there, or cycle to the river side. It's a bit grim if you go by road.


----------



## JTG (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## JTG (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## _pH_ (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## JTG (Feb 19, 2014)

Always first with the civil unrest that matters:


----------



## Geri (Feb 19, 2014)

Few more riverside pubs


----------



## JTG (Feb 19, 2014)

_pH_ said:


> Great pic!


Ace innit. Looking across the main Bath/London railways line out of Temple Meads towards the tower blocks of Easton/Lawrence Hill and on towards the tv/radio mast at Purdown. Homelands, eastside


----------



## JTG (Feb 19, 2014)

Obligatory balloon pic:


----------



## JTG (Feb 19, 2014)

Ashton Court, looking across to Clifton


----------



## JTG (Feb 19, 2014)

The way it used to be: Bristol Community festival at Ashton Court. Just after it got bastardised by Orange but hey


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## butchersapron (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## Geri (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## Geri (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## JTG (Feb 19, 2014)

My happy place - field of dreams BS7:


----------



## _pH_ (Feb 19, 2014)

IT'S GOT A FACE


----------



## JTG (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## JTG (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## JTG (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## Geri (Feb 19, 2014)

Bus of doom


----------



## JTG (Feb 19, 2014)

Don't see this when the BBC film period dramas and Doctor Who around Brunswick Square:


----------



## JTG (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## _pH_ (Feb 19, 2014)

JTG said:


>


----------



## JTG (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## _pH_ (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## _pH_ (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## _pH_ (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## _pH_ (Feb 19, 2014)

Geri said:


> Few more riverside pubs


OH COME ON! Where are they?? I'm looking for nice places to take the OH in the summer.


----------



## JTG (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## JTG (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## JTG (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## JTG (Feb 19, 2014)

Town


----------



## _pH_ (Feb 19, 2014)

JTG said:


>


Every time I go past that church it seems to be a drunken late night stumble to the Bristol Bear Bar up Old Market... There's a great (new?) place just the other side that does amazing falafel!


----------



## JTG (Feb 19, 2014)

The place I grew up:
















I had my first ever job here:


----------



## sheothebudworths (Feb 19, 2014)

DaveCinzano said:


> View attachment 48841



Oh, _Dave_


----------



## Geri (Feb 20, 2014)

_pH_ said:


> OH COME ON! Where are they?? I'm looking for nice places to take the OH in the summer.


 
The Old Lock & Weir in Hanham, which is on the other side of the river to Beeses Tea Gardens (slightly further down). The Lock Keeper is in Keynsham and the Jolly Sailor is in Saltford. The Jolly Sailor is not far from the Bristol - Bath cycletrack.


----------



## Vodka Dave (Feb 20, 2014)

Lets not forget Arnos Vale cemetery


----------



## Vodka Dave (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## Vodka Dave (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 20, 2014)

sheothebudworths said:


> Oh, _Dave_


I know, I was  and  and  all at the same time (and also a bit  at the use of the guttering as a makeshift toilet seat, and the crisp packet bog roll).


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## Vodka Dave (Feb 20, 2014)

This is what I was after, frame was hanging in Coldharbour Gallery - Pic by Beezer from the 80's,


----------



## JTG (Feb 20, 2014)

Vodka Dave said:


> View attachment 48868  This is what I was after, frame was hanging in Coldharbour Gallery - Pic by Beezer from the 80's,


Yeah, that one's a classic! I've got his book here, will dig it out in a bit


----------



## JTG (Feb 20, 2014)

_pH_ said:


> That's what I like about driving along the Portway - coming out of a built up area into what could be an alpine pass. Ok I might be exaggerating a bit...


...and ending up in Shire


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 20, 2014)

JTG said:


>


There was another one for people from the surrounding areas (Archie Doran from weston for example) hanging in the old msf offices in Redland, but that was given to Tollpuddle when the Unite was formed.


----------



## _pH_ (Feb 20, 2014)

Geri said:


> The Old Lock & Weir in Hanham, which is on the other side of the river to Beeses Tea Gardens (slightly further down). The Lock Keeper is in Keynsham and the Jolly Sailor is in Saltford. The Jolly Sailor is not far from the Bristol - Bath cycletrack.


Wonderful, thank you! I shall bear those in mind for a sunny summer evening if we ever get any.


----------



## _pH_ (Feb 20, 2014)

Vodka Dave said:


> Lets not forget Arnos Vale cemetery.



Weird conicidence...I saw your post just after I got off the phone to the OH who was speaking from Arnos Vale where she's gone for a talk this evening.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 20, 2014)

I've got some pictures from when I was last in Bristol visiting people from Urban - must be ten years ago now.  Will dig them out to see if any are interesting.


----------



## Ground Elder (Feb 20, 2014)

Geri said:


> Few more riverside pubs


 Lamplighters is re-opening


----------



## Geri (Feb 21, 2014)

Ground Elder said:


> Lamplighters is re-opening


 
Yes, looking forward to that. I used to drink there a fair bit as a teenager.


----------



## strung out (Feb 23, 2014)

Industry


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Feb 23, 2014)

Great thread. I've lived here four years, I haven't had the greatest social life due to being skint virtually the whole time and some what of a hermit but I've loved every minute of living here and I'm certainly staying for the foreseeable . 

Seen down Ashley Road:











Post revolution Clifton...






Down the side of Tesco at the bottom of Park Street






Good old St Paul's Carnival


----------



## strung out (Feb 23, 2014)

good pics! Especially the suspension bridge one


----------



## hermitical (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## Awesome Wells (Mar 3, 2014)

That is fantastic!

I sometimes think I should live in Bristol, but then I remember I can't drive and don't have the money to rent.

Would be cool to a) not live in the grasp of toryshire and b) get involved in cool community stuff. When I don't sleep at weekends (which is another way of saying most nights) I listen to the community radio broadcasts which get airtime on the BBC Bristol wavelength.


----------



## BlackArab (Mar 5, 2014)

I've taken these from a thread on facebook in the 'Bristol - Then and Now Photographs' page which I suggests you do not look at in work time as you'll lose hours reminiscing.

  

For those that are new to the city, these two characters were known as Stan the Man and Leather Pants Man. I love the way that no one appears to either notice or is fazed by an almost naked man carrying cider walking by. I'm guessing that the top is at St Pauls Carnival and the bottom one Ashton Court Festival. Both photos say a lot about why I love my city so much.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 5, 2014)

BlackArab said:


> For those that are new to the city, these two characters were known as Stan the Man and Leather Pants Man. I love the way that no one appears to either notice or is fazed by an almost naked man carrying cider walking by. I'm guessing that the top is at St Pauls Carnival and the bottom one Ashton Court Festival. Both photos say a lot about why I love my city so much.



On the bottom pic see here. I'd say that was def ashton court.


----------



## BlackArab (Mar 6, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> On the bottom pic see here. I'd say that was def ashton court.



How strange was that, it's the same pic  described in the post! Forgot to mention earlier that I found out via facebook that Stan the Man is still with us and living in Brislington.


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 6, 2014)

A few more of my home town taken in 2009...


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## strung out (Mar 7, 2014)

Great pictures!


----------



## Crispy (Mar 7, 2014)

Need a Like button for threads


----------



## JTG (Mar 8, 2014)

On the subject of Ashton Court 'characters', I was overjoyed to find that Leotard Man is still wearing a leotard and dancing in his own inimitable way at Shambala last year 

Or unitard, whatever it is


----------



## strung out (Jul 1, 2014)

I took this picture from the hill behind my flat recently...


----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 1, 2014)




----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jul 20, 2014)

This is on the wall outside Java on Park Street opposite the naked man hanging out the window piece.


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 22, 2014)

Chilli.s said:


>



That's a great picture! 

I like Bristol a lot, but unfortunately my attempt at getting a job there two years ago went south, and now I'm back in Yorkshire opportunities to visit are few and far between.


----------



## strung out (Jul 28, 2014)

I know these two are instagram effected to fuck. Apols.

This is taken from my living room recently
 

This one was taken while out for a walk at sunset a couple of weeks back


----------



## strung out (Jul 28, 2014)

This was two pictures taken on my phone recently and stitched together automatically by Google's photo magic thing


----------



## strung out (Jul 28, 2014)

And this was taken on the walk home from work the other day


----------

